# I wish it were warmer out....!



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

For the next couple of days and nights, its way below zero (Fahrenheit) Today the high is 14- F and the low is 24- F and with the winchill its 42- F! Its soooooo cold! This happens every Jan. Not last year though. Poor Horses! they slept in the barn last night but I'm letting them out this morning, then putting them back in at night.

Well--off to go scrape frozen manure out of the stalls!

How's the weather where you live?

Edit: Forgot to mention--yesterday with windchill it was 57- F. Yeah....


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 21, 2013)

Yikes...yesterday it was 64, but this week is going to be in the 40s. I'm still dreaming of 80s.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, here in Manitoba we are right there with you--FREEZING!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Burr...

Just two weeks ago I was tanning in the sun on the beach while on vacation in flordia lol


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 21, 2013)

We live in AZ, so the temps are in the 70's. Thank god, because we have goats kidding. I had to bring the goat, closest to kidding, in the house last week. Got in the teens for a few nights. No foals until first of March. Just going to get warmer, but we are moving back to CO this summer. Don't like the 100+ degree temps in summer, neither do the animals.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 21, 2013)

It was 83 degrees yesterday near Disneyland CA.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in the High Desert of Southern California, and we've been getting down in the teens at night, and middle to upper 40s in the daytime. Yesterday was our warmest day and it was 62 degrees out. I don't know how you guys make it through the temps you do, I've been freezing!


----------



## Sandee (Jan 21, 2013)

We're in Wisconsin. I can't believe that Minnesota is warmer than here! Our high for the day is forecast for 7 and tonight in the minus (yes,Fahrenheit). With the wind it is much MUCH colder so our horses aren't getting out. Mine get a little "stir crazy" after a day or so of this but it's my barn cat that it's really driving nuts right now. He doesn't understand why I'm not opening the doors for him. Well, my barn is aluminum and NOT insulated but inside is still 2 to 3 degrees warmer and out of the wind. I keep telling him, "trust me, it's too cold." and he just keeps saying, "oouuut". LOL

For those animal activists our cats have a heat lamp and their beds sit on a dog warming mat. My horses aren't so lucky and I keep watching to see if they are in need of blankets.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, this past weekend wasn't too bad, but we've been haveing alot of rain, and rain brings mud, yuck! The nights are really cold, but all of mine have shelter or go into the barn. My zipper broke on my barn jacket, so I'm tieing it closed with baling twine. HAHA.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol Riverrose28--I use twine from the hay bales for everything! (like red and green show uses duct tape )


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2013)

We're having a heat wave, its 6 above right now. [That's farenheit by the way.]


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 21, 2013)

6 above is a heat wave? Brrrrrr....


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> 6 above is a heat wave? Brrrrrr....


After 11 below it is.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 21, 2013)

After 40 below F 11 below F is a heat wave for us! lol


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 22, 2013)

this morning it's 0 F with a wind chill of -14. High of 2 and wind chill between -15 to -25 below! Our furnace went out last night so it in the 50's in our house! Hubby works all day and wont be home until 9pm tonight. Hopefully I can get the part for him and we can have heat for tonight..... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 22, 2013)

We have had a very mild winter so far in Michigan...I am in the Upper Penninsula (snowmobiling) and right now it's -19f....high today is -4....that does not include the wind. Gonna have to dress warm! It's been so mild here Leya...of course your furnance goes out during a cold spell....stay warm!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 22, 2013)

In 2011 (or was it 2010?) was the mildest winter EVER! It hardly even got below 0 F and It didn't snow much until January! Then it was warm again. That was probably my fav. winter! =) But this year--oofta. Big change from before BUT its what happens every years so I should be used to it. XD They say Antarctica is the coldest place on earth? Haha go figure. jk  But still, it IS cold.

What kind of snowmobile do you ride Sonya?


----------



## AngC (Jan 22, 2013)

It's near lunchtime here and oh, soooo COLD, 35 degrees. Probably doesn't seem that bad to you, but I'm not used to it and my system shuts down when I'm cold.

The best thing Santa did for me was bring me an insulated pair of Muck boots (with steel toe if I get stepped on) and some insulated Carhartt overalls. ....Love them both! Now I wish I could find good gloves that don't fall apart in a month.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 22, 2013)

Here its 100 degrees LESS than that XD after weather like I'm having, I'd be wearing a tee shirt and shorts in 40 degree weather!  Lucky--I need knew muck boots--mine are torn on each heel and snow gets in my boots! I need new gloves too XD


----------



## bevann (Jan 22, 2013)

Me too.Getting ready to go out now and put horses in the barn for the nighty.Down to 11 tonight with strong winds.At least we don't have feet of snow-just a dusting. Firing up the gas heaters in the milkhouse to keep water pipes and pump from freezing.Horses don't seem to mind it as much as I do.Hurry up spring.Next week back to 40s or 50s it will feel like spring.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 22, 2013)

Last week was cold (for us); now we're back in the mid 70's which is perfect!






Liz N.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 22, 2013)

Are you really Liz? We got up to 64 here today. I was really happy! But they said another system and cooler weather is on its way.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 22, 2013)

The high today was 27F and tonight is 14F -- in Southern Maryland. Way too cold if you ask me!!

Can't complain too much though, first real cold spell this year. No snowfall either. Although I do feel like we need a snow covered ground to justify this cold weather.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 23, 2013)

Sonya said:


> We have had a very mild winter so far in Michigan...I am in the Upper Penninsula (snowmobiling) and right now it's -19f....high today is -4....that does not include the wind. Gonna have to dress warm! It's been so mild here Leya...of course your furnance goes out during a cold spell....stay warm!


Murphys Law!!! LOL!! Have fun and be safe snowmobiling!!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't wait for spring! This cold weather is driving me carazy--Its made me sick--literally. Now Its up to my non horsey sister to take care of the horses for me. Hopefully this sickness won't last long! And hopefully the cold weather will kill the influenza going around!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 23, 2013)

Its finally warming up here though-- its 2-F which is a huge diff from the past couple days. Its hard to breathe and my nose hurts in this cold weather! :~


----------



## chandab (Jan 23, 2013)

Lil Eowyn said:


> I can't wait for spring! This cold weather is driving me carazy--Its made me sick--literally. Now Its up to my non horsey sister to take care of the horses for me. Hopefully this sickness won't last long! And hopefully the cold weather will kill the influenza going around!


Be prepared for the cold weather to drag out whatever it is that has you feeling unwell. I was sick the whole month of December, and just recently started feeling like myself. I had a head cold, waited a couple weeks, saw a dr, it had turned into a sinus and ear infection, two weeks of antibiotics, I started to feel human again, and two more weeks and I finally about feel like myself. [Luckily, we had a short warm spell, and I think that helped to finish getting over it, as I wasn't breathing in so much cold air when I was doing chores.]


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm glad you're feeling better! In Dec. Right before Christmas I was sick bad for a week. My symptoms were; Stomach ache, head ache, fever, double ear infections, pink eye, sore throat, runny noes, etc. It was really bad! Finally I went to the dr and she gave me pills and I was better at the end of the next day. I was so glad to be better because that week before was NOT fun.


----------



## atotton (Jan 24, 2013)

It has been cold here all week -33 C, I think that's about -27 F


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 24, 2013)

Guess I jinxed myself, woke up this morning to about 5-6" of

snow!


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 25, 2013)

Its snowing here too--we already have over a foot--hopefully it won't snow much :~

At least its not 3 feet! But I have a feeling it will reach that soon...like last time....


----------



## Boss Mare (Jan 25, 2013)

We are expecting another few inches this afternoon into tonight.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 25, 2013)

We are too--its snowing _again_. But its supposed to stop tonight but its going to get down to 16- F. Today was a heat wave--it got up to 12 F! So I was pretty thankful for that--not to mention I don't have the flu anymore


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 25, 2013)

Last night it got down to -6.5 Fahrenheit, it was so cold the snow was squeeking whenever it was stepped on. Of course the horses could care less how cold it was. They were out walking the fenceline waiting for dinner, as for myself, I couldn't feel my face or fingers lol. We shut the water off to the garage yesterday, so I'm back to hauling water from the kitchen sink, luckily I only have two ponies! I'm trying not to complain too much; after such a mild winter last year, it did not do much to kill off insects. This past summer was horrendous, flys everywhere, army worms destroying the hay crop, not to mention my paddock was mud and standing water all winter, and it rained almost everyday. I never thought I would say I enjoy the cold and snow!!

Dan.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 25, 2013)

In that situation, you're lucky you only have two ponies!  I have 4 horses and a mini to take care of, but its worth it!  Right now it feels so warm at 8 degrees but Its getting colder again--hopefully it'll warm up soon! Gotta dress for that cold weatha!


----------

